# My feral brought a gift



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Tuxie brought me a gift. 

I was sitting in the living room when I heard a thud sound on the backdoor. Went to turn the light, there he was so proud with his gift. I walked out he rubbed my legs and got so happy. He left me with it for a moment maybe to see if I want to eat some of it. Lol . Anyway, after a while he ate it himself, yummy.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

That's such a mark of respect and love despite the yucky bit )


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awww gifts! Lucky you! 

Mine throws his food down on top of me...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Good Tuxie! Bringing mama presents! How cute!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Too cute! Although I've heard that cats bring us their hunting finds not so much as a gift, but because they think we're too incompetent to hunt for ourselves and want to make sure we don't starve.  I cracked up reading that. But my indoor/outdoor previously stray family cat did seem to be excited to show us her gifts... as much as they disgusted me!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

NOLAKitties, SO cute that he left it there for you before munching it himself.

I know we're supposed to be happy and praise them for bringing gifts, but I just can't bring myself to...A few months ago, Mr. Casper left me a small mouse inside the screened porch, which I use to go in and out of the house. I used the front door until the handyman came over to remove the gift.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Yeah, I had to shower after this generous gifting session. He rubbed and played with the mouse and rubbed my legs. Very cute though. I told him thank you. Now, I guess I'm part of his family.


----------

